# wing slapping



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

<space bar doesn't work good, bear with me> I finally got my new pigeon, abeautiful white pigeon with ablack tail. But...lastnight it startedto wing slap, LOL! He/she is 6 weeks old, flies pretty good,but is still scared todeath of people eventhough hewas raisedinaloft. It soundsabitlike Jessie maybe, with an attitude. Itflings seedeverywhere when I hand feed it. Can pigeons that wing slap still be good friends?? IS it a permanent thing he willdo, oris itmaybe just because he'snot used to me?

Iwill getsomepictureson heresoon. This space baris driving menuts, sorry!

THANKS!!!!!!!!!

Suzanne


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like a lovely bird .. will look forward to the pictures.

As to the wing slapping, it just depends upon the personality of the bird. I suspect your youngster will calm down once he knows you and is familiar with his surroundings. I do have several, however, that don't like me intruding into their space and will slap or peck or both.

Terry Whatley


----------



## teply (Mar 28, 2002)

I assume this is a house pigeon. I have one and when male house pigeons get use to you they bite and wing you. I let mine out for a few hours every night. He has spots that he considers his territory and he'll pick me every chance he gets. Occasionally he'll wing me too. That's just the way male pigeons are.
Mike


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Please forgive me Suzanne, but I just had to chuckle reading your post.
Welcome to the 'Hi-Ya' society of wing slapping. lol.
Jessie has made a show of this. She begins with a growl then a peck then 'puffs' up her chest and prepares for her grand finale, her famous karate style wing slap. She is too funny.
Unlike Mike's male, Frank is so mellow. When he sees Jessie performing he will sometimes come over & give me a soft 'courtesy' wing slap. Mikko rarely wing slaps. 
Each bird has it's own personality, which is wonderful. Jessie's just happens to come with an attitude. lol. 
Whitefeather used to help me 'feed' our backyard buddies. She would stand on the edge of the pie pan & 'fling' the seeds to the ground. 
Pigeons are just so much fun to interact with.
Looking forward to your pictures.
You will have a gread time with your little pijjie.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi, there.

I think the wing-slapping is really cute, specially when they are so young and vulnerable!

I got Chickles on December 4th, she was a 7 week old feral. She wing slapped me until May when she suddenly decided that all human beings are lovable. Now the minute I go into the aviary she is on my shoulder asking for a cuddle. I did nothing to win her over except for going into the aviary at night and lifting her into a sheltered box so that she was warm all night.

Cynthia


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean.Mine did this when I first got them.But they stopped once they got settled in.Just give them food water and grit and leave the cage cover on so it can adjust to its new home and master.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Cute!









My Dotty will wing slap when I fight with him (I use my hand and pretend it's another pigeon!







)
He approaches me from the side and quickly wing slaps me.. He's got really good moves ... I love playing with Dotty









At first when I got him he did wingslap me but by showing him that it didn't bother me (Well it hurt lol but I didn't show it) he tamed up on his own and stopped.. 
Afew ferals that come in also like to wingslap, It's a pigeon thing!

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited May 28, 2003).]


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL, it's good tohear that wing slapping is prettycommon! He/she onlydoes it when i peck the food with myfinger, or trytopet him! He have my husband a scare when he was feedinghim, lol! Well,, Iguess we'll just have to see how thingsgo then! Thanks everyone for your wing-slapping stories,LOL!!!!!!! I'lltry to get those pictures posted soon!

Suzanne


----------

